# Blue Gold: World Water Wars



## daeman (Jul 7, 2012)

...
In every corner of the globe, we are polluting, diverting, pumping, and wasting our limited supply of fresh water at an expediential level as population and technology grows. The rampant overdevelopment of agriculture, housing and industry increase the demands for fresh water well beyond the finite supply, resulting in the desertification of the earth.

Corporate giants force developing countries to privatize their water supply for profit. Wall Street investors target desalination and mass bulk water export schemes. Corrupt governments use water for economic and political gain. Military control of water emerges and a new geo-political map and power structure forms, setting the stage for world water wars.

We follow numerous worldwide examples of people fighting for their basic right to water, from court cases to violent revolutions to U.N. conventions to revised constitutions to local protests at grade schools. As Maude Barlow proclaims, 
“This is our revolution, this is our war”. A line is crossed as water becomes a commodity. Will we survive? 
http://www.bluegold-worldwaterwars.com/


*Blue Gold: World Water Wars* 






* Blue Gold: World Water Wars* is an award-winning 2008 documentary by Sam Bozzo, based on the book _Blue Gold: The Right to Stop the Corporate Theft of the World’s Water _by Maude Barlow and Tony Clarke.

It was produced by Mark Achbar (_The Corporation_) and Si Litvinoff (_The Man Who Fell to Earth_), and narrated by Malcolm McDowell. The film was first screened on October 9, 2008, at the Vancouver International Film Festival.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

...
Ο κύκλος του νερού - Angelique Ionatos






Στίχοι: Δήμητρα Μαντά
Μουσική: Μίκης Θεοδωράκης


*Αγγελική Ιονάτος: «Γλώσσα μου έδωσαν την Ελληνική»*, musicpaper.gr

18 Μάη 2014: Δημοψήφισμα για το νερό στη Θεσσαλονίκη


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2014)

Μήπως είναι το νερό; 








*Πετώντας πας στην πόλη.*


----------

